# How do I clean my toaster?!



## Anonymous (Feb 22, 2002)

Hi,

I have a stainless steel, Russell Hobs toaster and it's covered in finger prints and other stains. I tried to use a sponge and some water to clean it but nothing really happened?! Someone said that you can use methylated spirits to clean stainless steel, but I'm a bit scared that it will ruin my toaster. How do you clean your stainless steel equipment?

Thanks


----------



## Carol7368 (Feb 22, 2002)

Hi,  Windex has a new product  that can be used on several different surfaces, windows, counters, stainless  and it is a very mild and efficient cleanser.  I think a spray of this with a soft towel should get rid of those fingerprints.  It is called Multi-purpose and is in a spray bottle.....


----------



## Rudy2 (Feb 24, 2002)

I used to use just a LITTLE bit of Barkeepers Friend on a damp dishcloth to clean it gently with. Then wipe with a clean damp cloth and then dry with a dry towel. You can then use a bit of glass cleaner and a paper towel to shine it up.

Unfortunately mine wonderful metal toaster just bit the dust recently and I had to replace it with a 'modern' look toaster as that was all that was available locally. Again...fate took a turn and they recalled my NEW one!..LOL!  They are recalling Black and Decker 2 and 4 slice toasters. Sooo...off to search for ANOTHER toaster again.


----------



## Norma (Mar 11, 2002)

Rudy, thanks for the news on the toaster! My toaster is on the recall list too! BTW, it's model numbers T1200, T1250, T1400 and T1450. I was NOT happy with the way they are handling the recall. Inconvenient is hardly the word. First, it can't be returned to the store where it was purchased. You have to call the special number, give out all sorts of personal information to some stranger, who has a hard time getting the information correct, then you're told you'll get a refund for less than two thirds of what you paid for the toaster, and it will take about a MONTH to get the refund. In one year, we've bought three, and been given one,  Black and Decker small appliances:

·         a coffee maker that didn't work (returned it to the store and exchanged it for a Mr. Coffee )

·         a can opener that didn't work ( returned it to the store and exchanged it for a Sunbeam ) 

·         a hand held mini vacuum that didn't work ( just trashed it, didn't want the hassle of trying to return a gift )

·         a toaster that is recalled ( while waiting that PARTIAL refund, bought a Sunbeam toaster yesterday) 

I think at this point it's safe to say that there will never be another Black and Decker purchase made by this family.  In fact, if the hubby gets an urge for a new drill, it's gonna be Craftsman!


----------



## jmusic727 (Oct 26, 2004)

I had the same problem and used Goo Gone, it works wonders.  I also use it on the back of my stove where grease spatters!  I can wash the back of the stove and where the knobs are a million times and they never seem clean.  Goo Gone has a nice orange scent and makes them both very shiny!


----------



## Otter (Oct 26, 2004)

Another vote for Barkeeper's Friend - it's good on All-Clad and anything else stainless. Widely available, including WalMart.


----------



## pst1can (Oct 26, 2004)

I can't agree more....Black and Decker products are nothing more than imported junk anymore....we sell it because it is on national flyers but I do my best to sway people to other brands. To clean finger prints off your toaster you can use most stainless cleaners very successfully....one hint though is if you can keep the finger prints off your appliance for the first 3-4 uses then the heat will "seal" the surface and be more cleanable. The oil from your fingers can actually "etch" into the surface and make cleaning difficult if not impossible.


----------



## Psiguyy (Oct 26, 2004)

pst1can said:
			
		

> I can't agree more....Black and Decker products are nothing more than imported junk anymore....we sell it because it is on national flyers but I do my best to sway people to other brands. To clean finger prints off your toaster you can use most stainless cleaners very successfully....one hint though is if you can keep the finger prints off your appliance for the first 3-4 uses then the heat will "seal" the surface and be more cleanable. The oil from your fingers can actually "etch" into the surface and make cleaning difficult if not impossible.



I always look at country of manufacture and if it's China, I don't buy it.  They don't have the quality or last as long as items made in the US or some of the other countries.


----------

